# New plan for 2011



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

When I first started hunting waterfowl, and ducks in particular, it was with the most modest of methods. A dozen Carrylite aqua-keel decoys from Gander Mountain, a Primos Timber Wench call that I didn't know how to blow, and a 20 gauge youth Remington 870 shotgun. That was it. I didn't even own a pair of waders that first year, having instead to borrow a pair from my cousin who had a boot size 5 sizes too big.

For some reason (maybe it was the fact I was hunting in Minnesota) I quickly discovered a problem with my methodology: I wasn't shooting ducks. The painful few that even came remotely close were much more interested in the raft of 500 birds out in the middle of the big water, than my measly offerings near shore.

Than it dawned on me as I'm sure it's dawned on many a duck hunter: I need MORE. More decoys, better waders, a bigger gun. More calls and BETTER calls.

Thus began a quest that has lasted more than a decade. I've scrounged, bought, pilfered and commandeered a plethora of plasticized waterfowl clones that has brought me success on fields and water. And it feels like it still isn't enough sometimes. Boy, what another dozen decoys would add to my spread. Just one more dozen, then I'll be set. Maybe a few snows, too, just in case there are any around. And I need more honker water decoys. You know, for realism.

But as I started my spring cleaning tasks a few weeks ago and struggled to dig out equipment from a shed packed to the gills with all manner of hunting paraphernalia, I was struck by an epiphany: I have TOO MUCH. Do I really need this many decoys to kill birds? I mean, what would happen if I only used two dozen water decoys instead of five? Or maybe just a dozen? Or even HALF a dozen? Could I kill birds that way? Would it effect my success? And in that respect, what IS my definition of success?

Eureka: limits don't matter anymore. I think my dog has a lot to do with that. Last fall was the first year that I honestly admit I didn't give a rat's patooty if I shot a limit of birds. My only goal was to get Remy on every feathered creature imaginable so he'd get a good season of hunting under his young belt.

Now I suddenly have an urgent desire to undo all the work I've done for years and return to a simpler time. A time when all I needed was a dozen cheap decoys and a crappy call to enjoy myself. Because honestly, folks, those early times WERE fun. Sure, I didn't kill hardly any ducks, but I don't have any memories other than fond ones from my greener years.

And think about all the stress that would be released if a morning hunt didn't require getting up a 2 a.m. to set up a spread a limit out in 15 minutes. What if, say, you got up around 5 a.m., grabbed the bare essentials (six decoys, waders, coat, gun, dog) and went out with the intention of simply enjoying the outdoors on a beautiful fall morning.

That's my goal this year, people: to unstress and unwind. I'm doing things simply and efficiently. No longer will I be making five trips to and from the vehicle to haul out an armada's worth of equipment because I HAVE to have it in order to kill birds and feel complete. I'm going to go out with the sole intention of spending time with my friends and our dogs and maybe kill a couple ducks.

Anyway, I have no idea why I felt possessed to write this post, but there it is.

In closing: does anyone want to buys some decoys :wink:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry it took you so long to come to this conclusion.


----------



## catcher#20 (Apr 10, 2010)

what type of decoys do u have :lol:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

catcher#20 said:


> what type of decoys do u have :lol:


Funny thing...already sold all the decoys I wanted to. Didn't take long!


----------



## DuckDefiner (Jul 18, 2011)

I still am in my greener years but my first time duck hunting was pretty similar. Even though didn't kill alot of ducks it was just fun to get out there and enjoy it. I still don't have lots of equipement but enough to get by. And when I am lucky enough to get my limit quickly I usually stay out a little longer to think and realize what I did that helped me get those birds. Maybe practice calling and just learn more about the art of duck hunting. I'm glad you started this thread it shows how passionate we are as hunters and that u don't need the latest greatest and most gear to get the birds. It's not about the birds it's about having fun and the memories you make along the way. This is coming from a 17 year old. I hope this means something to everyone and inspires people to get back to the basics.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

headshot said:


> Sorry it took you so long to come to this conclusion.


So am I...I guess. Thanks for the...uh...concern? :-?


----------

